# Finally got our wardrobes reorganized



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 12, 2009)

So I just quit my job due to a very unpleasant boss (very long story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and I needed some occupational therapy.

So I reorganized our wardrobe. Remember, I live in Denmark where we just have small wardrobes. Walk-in closets are almost non-excistent here. So I will have to do with a regular small wardrobe like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wardrobe itself is Pax from IKEA and about two years old. I bought some new shelfs etc. but most of it is what I allready had. 

Please notice that my part of the closet now takes up 2 1/2 closets, while my husband is left with 1 1/2 closet. I am very pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I finally got my bags of the mess they were in in a big drawer.

So thanks everybody for the inspiration. Here are some pictures


----------



## hunnybun (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on the organization job -- but I can't see the pictures!!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Congrats on the organization job -- but I can't see the pictures!!_

 
OOOps. My mistake. They should be there now.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 13, 2009)

I like your wardrobes! There's plenty of room to expand...that's what I need


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I like your wardrobes! There's plenty of room to expand...that's what I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "problem" is during the last year I have lost 56 pounds, so I have outgrown and sold almost all my clothes, and still haven't been able to fill up my wardrobe yet. I seriuosly lack clothes!!! 

Also I don't know how much more I will loose, so I try not to buy to much more clothes untill I have reached a steady weight.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 3, 2010)

Can you do that to my closet?


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks fab! Nice job, I wish that my closet looked half that nice!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome job!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Please notice that my part of the closet now takes up 2 1/2 closets, while my husband is left with 1 1/2 closet. I am very pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHA!!! A gal after my own heart!

My boyfriend had to fight just to get the small amount of closet space I allotted him... if I had it my way, he wouldn't have _any_ closet space. He barely has any clothes in his half because most of his stuff all fits in his dresser and he doesn't have much that has to be hung up. So I've been slowly pushing my stuff over to his side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, your wardrobe looks very neat and tidy. Glad that you turned that negative energy into something productive


----------



## Modmom (Jan 3, 2010)

Really great job!  I have Pax closets in my basement in my studio.  I use if for storage of fabrics and paint supplies and just generally anything else  LOL   They are wonderful units.  Enjoy!!


----------

